# Como leer circuitos?



## rubenbb (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola se que esta pregutna es de muy novatos, pero despu´ñes de leer todo de manuales de electronica basica no he cosneguido dar con la respuesta de la pregunta que me formulo.
Resulta que me gustaria saver como interpretar los circuitos electronicos, osea los planos como se pasan a la placa.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## dukex (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola rubenbb, 

Lo que quieres saber es como interpretar los simbolos de los planos?? 

conoces algún programa de diseño de circuitos??

saludos.


----------



## rubenbb (Mar 8, 2011)

No, los símbolos no es lo que quiero saber, lo que quiero saber es con un circuito en papel delante mio como lo paso a una placa (sabiendo los símbolo)


----------



## dukex (Mar 8, 2011)

Bueno, tienes el circuito con los buses y todo?? ya listo?? 
sólo quieres es "imprimirlo" en el cobre??

Si es así, busca entonces fabricación de circuitos impresos acá en el foro...

saludos


----------



## rubenbb (Mar 8, 2011)

Bueno, he estado mirando y he visto como hacer un circuito pero he savido como hacelo pasando del livewire al PCB Wizard, el caso es que no se como hacer las pistas, (no se nada de electronica he empezado ahora) ni como distribuir los componentes.


----------



## djwash (Mar 8, 2011)

Con estos videos te puedes dar una idea, asi no uses el EAGLE, te va a servir...

Tutorial EAGLE parte 1:

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/12042638[/ame]

Tutorial EAGLE parte 2:






Importante:

Sobre distribucion de masa (GND), y otras...

Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio

Sobre ancho de pistas/corriente:

Relacion Dimension Pistas/Corriente

Duda sobre el ancho de pistas para CA en un PCB

Ademas te puedo decir que la ubicación de los componentes es relativa, depende del circuito, si es para cosas simples que no implican *potencia* a veces no es critico el lugar de cada cosa, obvio que es mejor que las pistas sigan caminos faciles y cortos, tener en cuenta el tamaño exacto de los componentes a usar, los capacitores a veces varian su tamaño segun el fabricante/año, aun siendo del mismo valor...

Tener en cuenta los *disipadores en el caso de potencia*, temperaturas de resistencias de mas de 2W, planos de masa, tener en cuenta la simplicidad y accesibilidad de las conecciones, alimentacion, entrada/salida audio/datos, etc...

En RF, la cosa se complica, dichos circuitos son muy delicados y sensibles a las interferencias del ambiente, siendo critico el lugar de cada pieza y otras cuestiones.+

Te recomiendo por experiencia propia, yo desde el principio use el EAGLE, es una herramienta muy poderosa y facil de usar, no me costo mucho dominarlo, tampoco soy experto, solo llevo 2 años usandolo y no estudie electronica...

Ver ejemplos de PCB contruidos por algunos integrantes del foro, analizar la ubicación de los componentes, ancho de pistas, claros ejemplos de planos de masa, o otras cosas que te quedaran a vos deducir, como:

Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N

SMPS Half-Bridge Mini IR2153 + PCB

SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB


*Por ultimo y muy muy inportante: A usar el buscador!!!*


----------

